# Hey i'm new in here ( Another mark 4 looking for bags)



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

Some of you might know me from the mark 4 fourms, or eurghetto... well i'm tired of rubbing and I want air. 
Right now i have patec pro race coilovers which i think will work fine with bags on them, but I want to check with you guys. Is there any measurements i should take to find out if they will be too tall? i want to lay bumper up front.
pretty much rat 4 life has the exact setup stance i want








but my wheels are 18x9 and 18x10.5 and i'm not changing them. 

anyway heres a picture of my car so the thread gets clicked on


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Hey i'm new in here (ryanmiller)*

What size tires? Check the outside diameter of your front coils at the threads to see if an Aerosport bag will fit over it. I believe the inside of the bag is 2.14 on a caliper.
Maybe take springs off the front and rear and jack the wheel up in there to see what kinda problems or whatever you will run into http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Hey i'm new in here (JB_1152)*

gotta make sure ur fenders are rolled so you can tuck the fronts, or the fender may sit on the tire. 
but your rears are obviously gonna sit on the quarter panel. 
how far is your collar now from the top of the tire? cause thats pretty much where the bag will sit just compressed a lot more than the spring.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Hey i'm new in here (ryanmiller)*

A lot of people have had success with aerosport fronts and firestone sleeve bags in the rear....or UVAIR Air house 2's in the rears
you will need a c-notch on the passenger side because the axles are not equil length and the passenger side hits the frame...drivers side is never an issue unless is rubs your swaybar...but who needs sways anyway..







...
The patec's should work just fine if they are "normal" diameter... 2.14" or less...measure it out with a caliper. Height wise they should be fine as well...


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Hey i'm new in here (diive4sho)*

the rears will work out fine i would say. you dont poke too much and i got the magic touch(flare). reag bag/muffler clearance. i


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Hey i'm new in here (PIFF)*









thats the rears with no springs in em, tire was on the fender, but I want to pull them slightly 
I'll go pull the spring out of the front real quick and see how low it goes before stuff hits


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Hey i'm new in here (ryanmiller)*

okay i yanked the fronts apart, this is the height with the shock totally bottomed out, no bump stop.. i know this because i put a rubber band on the shock shaft so it would get pushed up when i let the car down, and it was pushed to the top of the shaft.
anywho, I'm not sure if this is low enough for me.. seriously, i want the fender to hit the rim








I woudl really only need another 1/4 inch or so.. so it might be possible somehow.










This is how the coilover sits next to the wheel, and thats where i have my perch for my ride height now








I dont have a caliper, but the ID of this is very snug to the coilover, so a its roughly 2 1/4 diameter


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Hey i'm new in here (ryanmiller)*

that collar may have to be moved up to use the aerosports because they are almost 6 inches in diameter....might hit your tire...but since the collapse to 2" I don't think that will give you a height problem....Not using the stock upper bearing and bushing (using the one from UVAIR) will get you that extra 1/4" to sit on the rim....there is a lot of drop to be gotten from the upper mounts


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Hey i'm new in here (diive4sho)*

also...is that 2.14" the measurement of the threads??? It seems like your threads would be larger than that...maybe call dynamic motorworks or tmtuning and get the measurements from patec


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Hey i'm new in here (diive4sho)*

i re measured with a caliper and they are 1.858 OD








tape measure 0, caliper 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Hey i'm new in here (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
tape measure 0, caliper 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bingo


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Hey i'm new in here (diive4sho)*

Soo.. where should I start looking to buy, and what should i buy?
I was thinking having 2 compressors mounted to the floor of the spare tire well, then having a saussage tank running longways over them, and the valves on either side..








but what do I know












_Modified by ryanmiller at 7:37 PM 4-19-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

nice diagram. lol.. 
But it may not fit quite like that depending on where the holes are in the tank, but i'm sure you'll be able to figure that out when you get it all the parts together and if you would've taken the car off the wood your bumper might have been on the ground or close to it, and then you could've been able to see how close your subframe/control arms would've been off the ground.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_nice diagram. lol.. 
.. if you would've taken the car off the wood your bumper might have been on the ground or close to it, and then you could've been able to see how close your subframe/control arms would've been off the ground. 

How would i have jacked it up :X hahah


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
How would i have jacked it up :X hahah









driving it back up on the wood.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

vinny just sent me a spreadsheet that has all the parts i need.. is there any DIY's on installing a setup, like wiring and what lines go where


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

i sent him and you the same one? did you not get the one i had sent you. 
For wiring diagrams suicidedoors has one, and also a flow diagram of where lines connect.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah i was speaking to ryan the other night at a gtg i sent him the same excel speadsheet you had sent me. just tweeked for the compressors i planned for. why santi are you holdng out on me!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_yeah i was speaking to ryan the other night at a gtg i sent him the same excel speadsheet you had sent me. just tweeked for the compressors i planned for. why santi are you holdng out on me!









oh alright.. werd.. btw i just got my new bags today, i wont have time to ptest fit them and such until thrusday, but i was gonna tell you to go w/ the firestone instead of the UVAIr, it'll be an easier install, and much better fit.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

sick bro post up some pics installed.... why did you switch anywho


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

cause the one si have now are too big around and rub on the cup whre the spring sits, it rubs on the sides and it may blow a bag soon, and they are a bit old, so withe the sleeve bags i'm gonna have no issues w/ that.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

i'm looking at the bags on airassisted.com and they say if you use their mounts you get a 1 inch more drop.. whats with that?

and how do you attach the top of the bag to the strut? will it just work ,or does it come with something that fits on there?
and how do you mount the rear bag so it stays put?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

[email protected] is the same Kevin from Air Assisted. 
Idk exactly about the mounts that your refering to, but for the rear the bag is bolted through the bottom, like the perch for coilovers. and the weight of the car keeps in place on top. what rear bags are you looking at. the UVAIR ones, or the firestone?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i'm looking at the bags on airassisted.com and they say if you use their mounts you get a 1 inch more drop.. whats with that?


What is this you speak of? Got a link?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

1 more inch of drop? I said that, compared to what? 
Sorry If Im late here. I dont know what im reading.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_1 more inch of drop? I said that, compared to what? 
Sorry If Im late here. I dont know what im reading.

http://www.airassisted.com/pro...d=212

_Quote »_Using the bearing supplied in the kit will allow you to achive an additional 1" Drop. 

or am i seeing things? is that the right thing?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

same thing our site says...he (and we) copied the description from universal air suspension's website....they say that for the most part for 300c's and magnum's but in mkiv vw's there is a lot of drop that can be made by getting rid of the stock bushing/bearing also


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

there are pillow mounts out there that "say" more drop they replace the strut mount bushing/bearing combo
BUT...we are limited by three factors...plus one

1. pinchweld on tire. - (fixable..did it today)
2. tire on inner fender wall. - nothing u can do with that except tub ur bay
3. subframe on ground. - game over
and the plus one: 
i forgot the rears...subframe to body...(keep posted on my thread for the solution)
i am now with full size bushings and bearings touching the ground as of today.
number 3 is my nemesis - game over for me...or is it?!


_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 8:56 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Hmmm, I will elaborate. VW is not listed in the applications. 300's, caddies have huge bearings in these bigger cars. It was kind of ment for them. The VW bearing on a mark 4 is really small and fits in the upper mount neat. I would have to add this does not apply to VW. But its only been recently VW's have been using this bag. I will correct or add more to that today so it isnt confusing.
Any one who has tried to lay out a car will tell you 1" is not easy to get.
I know guys redoing there whole set up to get 1/4" LOL
Sorry for the confusion.










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:29 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*









what i'm going for








and thanks for clearing that up








also, for the rears, where the stock spring goes there is a dimple on the frame rail that the spring is centered by, does the replacement bag have a corresponding hole for this?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Any one who has tried to lay out a car will tell you 1" is not easy to get.
I know guys redoing there whole set up to get 1/4" LOL


Thats where i'm at....





































_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_ 
also, for the rears, where the stock spring goes there is a dimple on the frame rail that the spring is centered by, does the replacement bag have a corresponding hole for this?


the firestone bag has a hole on the top that sits around that nipple on the frame jsut like the spring would, and for the bottom there is to bolts to hold it in place.


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

someody explain that setup on that jetta what size are the rims and what air ride are we talkin and whats been done to the fenders to get that tuck... i hope its a stock fender ill be happy lol im going for a 18x8 rim


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (manjk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manjk* »_someody explain that setup on that jetta what size are the rims and what air ride are we talkin and whats been done to the fenders to get that tuck... i hope its a stock fender ill be happy lol im going for a 18x8 rim

the wheels are Schmidt Race 2000's
Fronts are 18x9 et 25, 215 40 18 tires and rolled front fenders with modified feder liners
Rears are 18x10.5 et 35 245 35 18 tires , no fender work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ( besides removed paint from rubbing )
air ride will be modified coil-overs with bags



_Modified by ryanmiller at 10:26 AM 5-6-2008_


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

So when's this kit coming together, ready to see those 2000s sitting on the right stance


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

I'm ordering parts this week, I got caught up with rebuilding my axle when that blew out.. and I bought my girlfriend a birthday gift and went over budget.








so far my setup will be:
Universal air bags for the fronts
firestones for the rear
5 gal aluminum tank so it can sit longways in the spare tire
not sure on what compressor(s) to run..
7 switch box and wiring from suicide doors..


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

schmidts, mk4, and bags mix very well


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I just ordered everything









firesstone bags are backordered by about a week according to kevin at AAC but ill install the management in the meantime


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_Rears are 18x10.5 et 35 245 35 18 tires , no fender work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ( besides removed paint from rubbing )

That will be your limiting factor in the rear. You'll be sitting the fender on your tires before your rear beam hits the frame


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*

I know, I plan on getting smaller tires and running et 40 out back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

i'm expecting some packages today








but bad news is my order from suicide doors was never processed and I just re-ordered the valves and stuff again this morning, I hope it gets here before the weekend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

lets see some pics!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Nice!
Get some work done!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

soo today I got:
2 uvair front bags
2 strut kits for ^
50 feet air line
water trap
solenoid for compressors
2 vialr 400 compressors

tomorrow I expect my firestone rear bag kit

and suicide doors messed up my order for the fittings and valves







so i need to wait and hear from them to see when they will come..
and my air tank is backordered about a week









but pictures to keep you folks happy

but I will start running wires for the compressors and get that going this weekend









































































_Modified by ryanmiller at 6:40 AM 5-23-2008_


_Modified by ryanmiller at 6:41 AM 5-23-2008_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

sweet man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

your gonna need 2 watertraps, 1 for each compressor... 
Are you doing easy street management? if so then you dont need that pressure switch.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

I want to run both compressors into the one water trap, with a T before it..

im trying to keep everything to a minimal so it stays under the carpet in the trunk


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

alright cool. i'll let you know how it goes cause i'm doing that on my friends passat right now. 
i know air flow into the tank is gonna slow down, and the water trap is gonna have to be emptied more often.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

Nice buildup!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

i'm not worried about the flow through the trap, we use 3/8ths lines at work for alot of air tools that draw 8-9 cfm, and they run fine.. im sure these dinky 2cfm compressors will be okay


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

well i instaleld the one trap and got it to work, everything flows well figured i'd let u know.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_well i instaleld the one trap and got it to work, everything flows well figured i'd let u know. 

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
parts update, I got 15 feet of 4 gauge wire for the compressors







that will be going in on monday when i'm off of work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

bad news. work tomorrow. gimme a call though, after 4 i can just do my own work there so itll save you the trip.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*

power wire is run to from the battery to the trunk!
thanks vin!

oh santi, do you have a power wire from an accessory line for the compressors or is it just wired direct?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

you need to run a power wire from the battery directly to the back, and also an accesory wire. you cna use 12-14 gauge for the accesory wire. i run accesory wires directly from the fuse panel.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you need to run a power wire from the battery directly to the back, and also an accesory wire. you cna use 12-14 gauge for the accesory wire. i run accesory wires directly from the fuse panel. 

This is what I did...well technically i snagged my acc. line off of my boost gauge and t'd it out to the rear w. the one from the battery.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_
This is what I did...well technically i snagged my acc. line off of my boost gauge and t'd it out to the rear w. the one from the battery.

that should be fine.


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

haha nicee.. didnt know you were going air. You get an extra wheel? You gunna be selling your coils any time soon? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (VWxGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWxGTI* »_haha nicee.. didnt know you were going air. You get an extra wheel? You gunna be selling your coils any time soon? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He's using the coils to build up the fronts...so he wouldnt really be able to sell you much more than some springs


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (VWxGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWxGTI* »_haha nicee.. didnt know you were going air. You get an extra wheel? You gunna be selling your coils any time soon? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha i'm not making a big deal about it until its done, so thats why not many people know
and yes I have a extra rear 10.5







and like brian said, im using the coils for air, so I can't help you there, but my friend is selling his weitecs, send me a pm about it!

oh and I didn't know you live on southern, right down the street from my friend conner's house, i saw your car there the other day!


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
haha i'm not making a big deal about it until its done, so thats why not many people know
and yes I have a extra rear 10.5







and like brian said, im using the coils for air, so I can't help you there, but my friend is selling his weitecs, send me a pm about it!

oh and I didn't know you live on southern, right down the street from my friend conner's house, i saw your car there the other day!

Yeah i didnt realize you still needed the coils for the air setup, wasnt really thinking hahah.

Thats my girlfriends house, i live in deer park where my mk4 will sit until august 25th


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (VWxGTI)*

today I got the firestone rear bags in, 8 asco valves, digital gauge kit..

just waiting on the air tank now


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I got my airtank in, alot of brass in for the valves.. but im still out of the switchbox from suicide doors and i realized i forgot a few fittings, so I want to try and find them locally somehow.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

if you have a parker store you can get them there. or ever a lowers or home depot


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

what is the technical name for the fitting with the quick disconnect so I dont look retarted in the store?


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

PTC fittings. or elbow/straight/tee ___in to____in ptc fittings.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (agoodlife)*

thanks ! i'll be in search for them all day today!
and an update on the setup..









most that should be in today if i get my ass in gear


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

the valves are hooked up on the tank directly?? i've never seen that. Cool!!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_the valves are hooked up on the tank directly?? i've never seen that. Cool!!

I don't think so... They're just sitting on the floor. I have that same tank, there are 4 1/2" ports on one side of the tank, you can see 90 degree PTC fittings attached to them in that pic...


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

did some more work today, i ran out of fittings , I need more hardware and I need to run a ignition on wire...
if anybody could tell me where to tap into from the stock radio that would be niice
but anyway here are the pics








these compressors are still not bolted down thats why they are uneven








water trap drain
















tank with fittings, air dryer and pressure switch

Oh, and sorry Santi The valves are just hanging out on the floor, although I plan to have them laid out just like that.


_Modified by ryanmiller at 8:26 PM 6-3-2008_


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
if anybody could tell me where to tap into from the stock radio that would be niice

You can take switched power from the aux/cigarette lighter and run a line to the trunk thru the centre console... Most likely the same route you'll run your gauge wires


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*

my aux lighter outlet is always on







anywhere else?
oh and I got my switchbox in, So i finally have everything!
install will be from now till this weekend







should have updates soon


_Modified by ryanmiller at 6:14 PM 6-4-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

u can use pretty much anything that turns on w/ the car out of the fuse panel, i would use something w/ a 15amp fuse or higher, like the sunroof, or winshield wipers.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

install shall commence friday though saturday


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

take lots of pics of the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I look forward to seeing the car on bags


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*









valves done, now i need to make a wireing harness for them


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_











Excellent work. I'm looking forward to see how this turns out. The thing that always freaked me out was the amount of space that the tank took up in the trunk of people's builds. I didn't know it was possible to fit everything in the spare wheel well. Now I really am considering getting air ride.
Does the trunk floor still fit flush or will you have to build it up a little?
Baz


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

is that a 5g tank?


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (LoDub1.8T)*

Nice install. Let me know if you need a hand saturday, ill be free all day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (VWxGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWxGTI* »_Nice install. Let me know if you need a hand saturday, ill be free all day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ill need you on saturday for sure, I have a ton of stuff to do!
ill call you
and yes its a 5 gal tank, everything fits in there but the tank is about 1/2 inch higher than the top of the trunk so im just going to build it up a bit so it sits a hair higher http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

yeah man im down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

Was just wonderin... tryin to get ideas so i can decide how i wanna mount all my stuff....Has anyone Had any issues with having subs in the back with there set-up. I'm just wonderin if the bass from the subs might loosen everything up and cause a leak somewhere. I like a little bit of low en in my music but this is the concern i have


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

sick bro im at work friday and sat but if u get it going sat come by the shop i wanna see.
i also realized something which sucks a ton for me. that tank wont fit in a gti spare well. ****.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*

ah that sucks vin, ithe tire well is shorter?

and does anybody know if you ground the valve does it ground the case of it? i need to know how to ground the stupid pressure senders and if i need to ground the fittings they screw into or not


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Here is what I would do. Make 8 little jumpers. from one verticle prong to the horizontal prong. This will ground out the body. Then run a ground off one of the screws to the chassis. This will also help. Those senders should be grounded. But the teflon tape may cause problems, but it should work. Those senders are weak.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_install shall commence friday though saturday


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here is what I would do. Make 8 little jumpers. from one verticle prong to the horizontal prong. This will ground out the body. Then run a ground off one of the screws to the chassis. This will also help. Those senders should be grounded. But the teflon tape may cause problems, but it should work. Those senders are weak.

So there are 3 prongs on the valve, if you ground one vertical and put power to the other vertical that operates the valve, and jumping one vertical to one horizontal will ground the body?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
So there are 3 prongs on the valve, if you ground one vertical and put power to the other vertical that operates the valve, and jumping one vertical to one horizontal will ground the body?

yep.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

update!

everything is in minus the front bags because I ordered a 3/8ths fitting but the front bag is 1/4 so i need to run and get some fittings tomorrow morning..
the rears are in and working! i'm 1/8th inch from hitting the rim!
my switch box is completely backwards, because its expecting the wires in to be forward but i have them in backwards..
ill post pictures tomorrow when everything is working!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

sweet man cant wait to see it!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_sweet man cant wait to see it!

i'm kinda embarrassed, the drivers side is going to be much lower than the passenger, the pass rear beam is way out there so it sits on the tire more ad my frame isnt notched yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

hey you doing work though!


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

I may or may not have seen the rears working and have videos for this but will not post them until its all done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (VWxGTI)*

ahh!
i keep forgetting my rebel at my girlfriends house so point and shoot is all you guys get!
the fronts are threaded up high still and i need to do the frame rail.. so this is it for now..

























again it was raining and i only had my point n shoot, so dont mind the


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

YES! looks so good!


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (VWxGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWxGTI* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks so much for your help last night, your da man


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

That looks great... I'm surprised how well you're sitting on those 10.5s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
thanks so much for your help last night, your da man

Hahah no problem man, im always down to help out and get **** done like we did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now find me some coils hahaha


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_That looks great... I'm surprised how well you're sitting on those 10.5s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, they actually dont poke too much at all. 
looks great man. ill call you tomorrow after work sometime this week i wanna meet up and check it out.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

wow that looks great


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

damn thats some serious inspiration to get mine done.....looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*

well i put 100 miles on it today just driving around and seeing differnt people, and my thoughts are:
1 the compressors are loud
2 they go on too often when playing with the car
3 it still stiff, but i need to set my shocks to be softer still..

other than that its verry cool and im happy i did it!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

what psi are you riding arround at?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_what psi are you riding arround at?

yeahh umm i still need to install the gauges, i got lazy at the end and i just set it to like 2 finger gap all around when i drove


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Looks awesome already. It'll be siiiick when you bring the fronts down a bit more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

looks hot man, great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volksmk4 (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

looks sick miller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , get some better pics already lol


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_


























Looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You have a pm!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

i'm going to order some new fittings so help clean up the trunk setup, and i want to get the front down more by cutting the top bushings and threading the bag closer to the wheel
and i finally have my camera back so some legitimate picture will be up soon


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Already posted in the markIV forum, but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Already posted in the markIV forum, but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeahh i figured id let the non mark4 guys see whats going on


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
yeahh i figured id let the non mark4 guys see whats going on









'preciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that first shot in the parking lot is money dude


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

glad to see you still have that painters tape on. haha. 
notch dat frame kiid


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks great man! It would look so good with a tad bit of camber in the rear! ****ing sold beam!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_Looks great man! It would look so good with a tad bit of camber in the rear! ****ing sold beam!

I wish! my rear wheels are about 2mm from the rear shocks if i had any camber id' be on them!
and i tried getting the front down a bit, and i hit 2 problems, i ran the front air line too short so i when its all the way down it pulls on the air line fitting, and i dont know where its safe to cut the stock rubber mount to.. and i need new strut bushnings!
but i can get some slack from the trunk and get another inch or 2 of line up front, and ill keep playing with the mounts to get down more.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_ and i dont know where its safe to cut the stock rubber mount to.. and i need new strut bushnings!


there is a mold line that goes around the rubber mount., just cut right at that line. there is a very thin ring of metal that runs all the way around, but you can cut through that real quick.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

ryan thread the collar down to where the bag's lower clamps is next to the wheel. 
If the bag compresses and touches the tire it doenst matter as long as you dont move the car. thats how the passat i just finished is and its fine.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ryan thread the collar down to where the bag's lower clamps is next to the wheel. 
If the bag compresses and touches the tire it doenst matter as long as you dont move the car. thats how the passat i just finished is and its fine.

to the wheel, as in the rim? if thats the case then i can get another inch easy hahah


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

YES do IT!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Ill do it after I notch the frame, otherwise i'll be sitting a little lopy..


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

hahaha true


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
to the wheel, as in the rim? if thats the case then i can get another inch easy hahah









to the rim, like right next to it, turn them down, put a wheel on w/ a bolt or 2, and check for clearance while the car is jacked up, and then if it still doesnt touch go lower, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but from experience u can put hte lower clamp next to the top of the rim and be fine. 
I'll take a pic tomorrow of the inner clearance on the passat so you can see it.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

ryan come by one day, check out the new car and we will notch your frame


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_ryan come by one day, check out the new car and we will notch your frame

what are you doing saturday? I'm dying to see another bagged car too see how mine rides/works compared to


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

come out to the thursday night meet in queens, roll out there with us


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_come out to the thursday night meet in queens, roll out there with us

he was there last week when you were conspicuously missing


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

was in the city doing city stuff


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

I'll be there, wanna meet up before hand?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_ryan come by one day, check out the new car and we will notch your frame

Care to do mine?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

I lowered the front a bit more.
I cut the mounts, and flipped my bearings around , it went down a good 1/4 inch, but im still not happy. 
anyway, here are some pics..

















































my embarrassing mess that I will clean up after WF
















and once i stop working 70 hours a week I'll stop and take some better pictures


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

legit $$


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

what r u measuring ground to fender in fornt?? looks pretty good. 
and u got more clearance from flipping the bearing upside down??


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

im at 22 1/4 up front and 23 on the other side where its on the frame..

and i had the bearings up side down to begin with because they were shot and the balls kept falling out haha


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Damn ryan car's so hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_im at 22 1/4 up front and 23 on the other side where its on the frame..

and i had the bearings up side down to begin with because they were shot and the balls kept falling out haha 

thats right i remember now... u do need to figure out somethingis there anythign else that u've seen that might be stopping it?? 
idk if i've asked u before, but u got a pic of the thing all assembled??


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

so today I got work done!
I flipped all the wiring for my switch box so the wire comes in at the back








i tightened up all the valves to get rid of some air leaks
i finally ran the wire for my gauges, cut my headliner and got that working








the car feels so much more complete now
but, my gauges read about 70psi when at full lift, is that right? Its one of those cheesy 100 dollar units, and iv heard bad things about the senders...
and i had one white wire that i didn't hook up to anything


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

well the uvair bags do run around that psi normally when driving, but at full lift it should go up to 120s, 150max. u got the fbi rides gauge?? its the sending units that make it all f'ed up. i'm switching mine to analog gauges.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

http://airbagit.com/product_in...=1570
its that one

do you think if i get better sending units like the ones kevin has from dakota systems it will read more accurately?


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yea, it looks a little better, but I'm glad you're still not satisfied yet.









P.S. Please don't sell out and get rid of the race2000s just to go lower.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Yea, it looks a little better, but I'm glad you're still not satisfied yet.








P.S. Please don't sell out and get rid of the race2000s just to go lower.

F that, I'd spend money on body work or new struts before that!
my car sadly isn't a wheel whore, its happily married


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_http://airbagit.com/product_in...=1570
its that one

do you think if i get better sending units like the ones kevin has from dakota systems it will read more accurately?









yeha, i was gonna do that w/ mine but i didnt feel like spending the money on sending units again. the dakota ones seem better quality, and made for air, unlike oil pressure ones. pressure is pressure, but i'm thinking the oil ones send a intermitent signal, unlike the other ones might be a constant signal.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yeha, i was gonna do that w/ mine but i didnt feel like spending the money on sending units again. the dakota ones seem better quality, and made for air, unlike oil pressure ones. pressure is pressure, but i'm thinking the oil ones send a intermitent signal, unlike the other ones might be a constant signal. 

So you're saying i could run Dakota sending units w. that same crap gauge and it be fine, eh?
They sent me two and i sent one back for refund (and one in my car) might just buy 5 senders w. the refund and save myself from buying the full Dakota one..


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
F that, I'd spend money on body work or new struts before that!
my car sadly isn't a wheel whore, its happily married









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Stance >>>> Insanely low with narrow wheels












_Modified by hellaSmoked at 11:17 PM 7-17-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I talked to kevin and he said it would work! when i put it in tomorrow i'll let you know for sure !


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

other than the front bumper, i love it


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*









yeaaaaaah
and whats to hate about the votex bumper?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
So you're saying i could run Dakota sending units w. that same crap gauge and it be fine, eh?
They sent me two and i sent one back for refund (and one in my car) might just buy 5 senders w. the refund and save myself from buying the full Dakota one..

exactly.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

sooo my gauges are still reading funky, i put the one from kevin in on the tank and it reads 75 when the compressors kick off..
this is making no sense


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

thats with the Dakota gauge and dakota senders? or flea bay gauge and dakota senders?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

its the airbagit sensor, aka ebay sensor with 4 ebay sensors and 1 dakota sensor..


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

So the 1 dakota sender, still isnt reading correctly to the gauge?
I'm just about to buy the senders from Kevin so LMK if this doesnt work and i'm just going to bite the bullet and go analog F this lol.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

i think its the display thats not reading the senders info correctly..


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i think its the display thats not reading the senders info correctly..

Rearry?
Man screw this..i'm going analog lol.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I'm determined being that i just cut my headliner and ran 9wire up [email protected][email protected]!%#$%


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I ordered bagyard struts/bags today
f-this coil/bag with a 4 inch collar inside..
no more playing around


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I ordered bagyard struts/bags today
f-this coil/bag with a 4 inch collar inside..
no more playing around









I've been thinking about them lately as well..going to see where i sit after i get my wheels on.
Any news on your gauge?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

no news, They read consistantly so every day i go 45 front 49 rear and im at a perfect driving height.. i think in reality im running like 55 -70...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

sucks man, sorry to hear that


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I ordered bagyard struts/bags today
f-this coil/bag with a 4 inch collar inside..
no more playing around









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My stuff shipped from them on Monday


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

i'm so excited! 
and do you know if the leader lines they come with are 3/8 or 1/2?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i'm so excited! 
and do you know if the leader lines they come with are 3/8 or 1/2?

3/8.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

scwingg, that will help me with the fact that i ran the leader lines a hair too short up front :X


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I ordered bagyard struts/bags today
f-this coil/bag with a 4 inch collar inside..
no more playing around










Sh1ttttttttttttt gues you werent going low enough in the front hahahha. Let me knwo if you need a hand with anything, im gunna need your help in a few days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_i'm so excited! 
and do you know if the leader lines they come with are 3/8 or 1/2?

3/8'' like stated above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cant wait for my stuff to get here. I have a tracking number, but the site is in German so I cant really figure out when it will get here. Im hoping sometime next week.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
3/8'' like stated above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I cant wait for my stuff to get here. I have a tracking number, but the site is in German so I cant really figure out when it will get here. Im hoping sometime next week. 

sweet! I'm not worried about the shipping or it taking time, i trust them

and anthony, yeah I couldn't get the fronts to go low enough, without sacrificing total ride height, so I figured what the hay i'll sell my old stuff and it should cover these!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

bagyard sounds like a plan, i wish i had money for that set-up. I want new fronts.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

I also want to try and move the rear struts inboard more so i can take the spacers out of the rear and get that down more


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
sweet! I'm not worried about the shipping or it taking time, i trust them

and anthony, yeah I couldn't get the fronts to go low enough, without sacrificing total ride height, so I figured what the hay i'll sell my old stuff and it should cover these! 

Oh no, im not worried. I was just curious. Either way my stuff cleared customs at JFK yesterday so it should be here soon.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I also want to try and move the rear struts inboard more so i can take the spacers out of the rear and get that down more









u can also try and pull hte quarter panels a little bit, nothing major, you can use a roller.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

I just wanted to bump this to say 2 things:
1, my bagyard struts shipped !
2, I Emailed airbagit about the misreading gauge and they sent me new version senders for free!
3, I got a new puppy! its 8 weeks old now 
















buttt the bad news is, i'll be away all next week and probably have both packages sitting at my house










_Modified by ryanmiller at 2:29 PM 8-15-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I wish the bagyards were here allready, somehow the fitting going into my front bag just snapped and i'm outta luck with the car for now


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I wish the bagyards were here allready, somehow the fitting going into my front bag just snapped and i'm outta luck with the car for now


why outta luck? u can throw ur springs back on in the mean time.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
why outta luck? u can throw ur springs back on in the mean time. 

True, if i had a spare bag i'd send it your way


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I fixed it on my lunch break haha, I had to use an EZ out and i just replaced the nipple with another one








all good for now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

alright good stuff!!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Bagyards are IN!
but no pictures until i fix the pinchwelds and get the frame closer/on the ground


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_Bagyards are IN!
but no pictures until i fix the pinchwelds and get the frame closer/on the ground









then install it tonight.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

they are in its just sitting on the pinchwelds


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

oh alright. well then go back out there and hammer some sh!t in.







i need to check mine too.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

watch out and dont miss... i missed twice on my fenders... i got dimples to prove it...


----------

